# Valve Extenders or Long Valve Tubes ?



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a second hand set of Zipp 404 wheels. I have never owned deep section rimmed wheels before and I am unsure weather to buy long valve tubes or use valve extenders.

How exactly do you use valve extenders? Do you keep the valve extension in all the time or only when you are inflating the tyre?

Can you buy long valve tubes to fit the 404 wheel?

Also are there any pros / cons with either method?

Thanks,

BK


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

You have a choice of either buying tubes with 80mm stems or a shorter stem but always using a valve extender. I've done both and my personal preference is to use a valve extender, but others always opt for the 80mm stem, so its up to you. If you do go with extenders there are also choices between extenders that do not have a separate valve and require you to leave the valve on the tube open, such as those from Zipp, or extenders that require a tube with a removable valve, such as the Vittoria extenders. Again, I've used both and my favorite type is the Vittoria, but you have to use tubes with removable stems which aren't easy to find but which I know are available through Continental and someone mentioned Schwalbe in another thread, but I've never used those. 

If you use the "Zipp" type extender, which is basically a pipe that threads onto the opened valve of your tube, you need to wrap the threads of the stem with teflon plumber's tape to assure an airtight seal. If you don't, it will likely lead, especially at the pressures applied to inflate a tire. Also, some CO2 inflators don't work well with these types of extenders, but I've never had that problem. 

There are pros and cons, some of which I outlined above, but try several methods and then decide which works best for you. For me, its Conti tubes with Vittoria extenders with my Zipp 404 clinchers.


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

80mm stems on my Edge 45's


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

One reason I like extenders is that I only have three wheels that need the longer stems, about a dozen that don't so I can buy one size stem that will fit the majority of my wheels and put extenders on those for the three that need them. Others have wheels that all need the 80mm stem and I'd probably go that route too if that were me.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I use valve extenders, I haven't really ever had a problem with them. One thing to watch out for is the valve closing back up on itself, but give it a good twist open and a drop of loctite will keep the valves from closing.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the long valve tubes, but carry a valve extender in my seatbag- just in case I run out of tubes and have to use a standard length valved tube. I find that the valve extenders are usually a pain, and most of my customers agree. Also, long PV's have become a lot more available over the last few years and therefore aren't that much more expensive anymore.


----------



## William43 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have 404s and 808s. On the 404s I use an 80 m valve. I was tired of screwing with the zipp type extenders. For the 808s. I use the vittoria extenders. Hands down the easiest ones out there. The zipp type extenders are a pain in the a**. teflon tape? loctite? closing on you? You have got to be kidding me. Too much trouble. Vittoria all the way.


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

*Valve Extender is Too Thick ?*

Hi,
I've just bought a 60mm toppeak valve extender:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7356

The length is fine, however the valve extender is too thick to fit inside the hole in my Zipp 404 rear wheel. It fits the front wheel fine, but not the rear wheel which is really weird.

Anyone any thoughts on what the problem or solution might be?

Thanks,

BK


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

No eplanation for you..... the valve stem holes "should" be the same size on both. Try pushing it through from the inside towards the outer edge. It may just be catching on the carbon. Never had that happen on my 404s with any of the valve extenders I've used, but I haven't tried the topeak brand either.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

cdhbrad said:


> No eplanation for you..... the valve stem holes "should" be the same size on both. Try pushing it through from the inside towards the outer edge. It may just be catching on the carbon. Never had that happen on my 404s with any of the valve extenders I've used, but I haven't tried the topeak brand either.


Careful with that. Zipps are occassionally drilled smaller than they ought to be. If you force the valve extender through, it may crack in the future. I've seen this happen at least a half a dozen times. Call Zipp and ask what they would suggest.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

I had the same problem with the Top Peak valve extenders on my Rolf Vector Comps: diameter to large for valve hole. No solution: maybe my next set of wheels will have larger valve holes.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Or.....use a Zipp Valve Extender.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

cdhbrad said:


> Or.....use a Zipp Valve Extender.


... or Vittoria
... or TUFO
... etc...

Topeak valve extender? Not an item they are known for.


----------

